# 2006 Dodge 2500 4X4 5.7L Hemi



## GO WEST

One of these trucks is for sale, and I am wondering if any one is towing with one. I have a 26 ft travel trailer that weighs about 6,000 loaded. Sometimes I will have five people in the cab. The price is better than a diesel, and I don't really tow or use the truck that much.

The numbers below show that with the 3.21 I would not be ahead of my present F150 as far as towing capacity pounds. This truck has a tow package so surely it doesn't come with a 3.21. I can't imagine a 3/4 ton with a 3.21 but apparently it was available.

3.21 8,850 lbs
3.55 10,850 lbs
I do not see the automatic trans paired with the 3.92. These numbers are from trailmanor.com
345 hp per edmunds.com

I have sat in the quad cab, and I realize it is a bit cramped, but there are two doors that open from the outside, and surely there is more room back there than my 03 supercab Ford.

Would the 4x4 extra height be a problem ("too high") for my Equalizer hitch?

Any comments appreciated, especially if you tow with this particular truck.


----------



## Carey

Wouldnt be a problem. I would think it would have 3.73 gears though. Will tow a 26 pretty easy.

Carey


----------



## huntr70

No matter which rear end it has, it will tow your TT fine.

As far as the height difference, I'm pretty sure you can get a longer drop shank for the Equalizer if needed.

Steve


----------



## MJRey

According to the information on the Dodge Bodybuilder site, http://www.dodge.com/bodybuilder/2006/intro.pdf, the rear axle should be either 3.73 or 4.10. Also it looks like the minimum tow rating is about 8,500 lbs so you should be just fine. If it's a 1500 model then it could be a lot different. The rear seat should be better than your current SuperCab.

Good luck shopping.


----------



## camping479

We have that same truck, tows our 21RS easily and will do the same for you. Ours has 4:10 gears. The standard equalizer hitch shank should be fine.

The dealer printed up a vehicle build sheet for us which listed all the equipment.

Mike


----------

